# window wells...what to do?



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

ok guys, look at the pic...it's 1 of 2 window-wells in the front of the house. what I'd like to do is put something around it like maybe a real short wall. this would keep me from having to dig out a bunch of dirt to level everything. so any ideas? I'm open to suggestions. and oh yes,those watering "heads" will be removed.

tnx,


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You may be able to bend a 6" wide plexiglas strip around those radii without having to heat it first. Don't forget to caulk.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you could also buy another window well and cut it to proper height and attach to current window well.

I would probably just dig around this one and get one of the proper height ( they are stacking ones made too)


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

one consideration,and why I thought of a low wall, is that the "window well cover" sticks out a bit from the window well.

tnx,


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

if I decide to put a short wall around the "window well" (probably using some sort of heavy paver), would I have to have a "footing" underneath and if so, how thick should the concrete be? (I recall that someone talked about the soil around window-wells not being compacted much)

tnx.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a real pain the rear. I wouldn't fudge on that one. Anything you do to build up around it will make it infinitely more difficult to access or repair in the future. Like others have mentioned, I would look to stack on the existing, as it is just too low. That will solve your issue and would eliminate the need for a temporary solution.


----------



## matooz (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a low spot in my side yard and when we get heavy rain it pools and runs back on to the patio and then into the window well and basement.I have two estimates and one says to put in a french drain and pipe to run along side of the house out to the street.the other wants to put a swale and alot of grading which they want $4000.00+ for the work. the other wants $2750.00 for the french drain approach. I would likdback on french drains and if thats the way to go. I don't want to spend that kind of money and continue to have problems. Thanks for your thoughts. Does this sound reasonable for the work being done?


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

Lighting Retro said:


> Wow, that looks like a real pain the rear. I wouldn't fudge on that one. Anything you do to build up around it will make it infinitely more difficult to access or repair in the future. Like others have mentioned, I would look to stack on the existing, as it is just too low. That will solve your issue and would eliminate the need for a temporary solution.


I built a short wall around the "well". it'll have stone around it too. I'll post a pic when it's finished.

tnx,


----------



## matooz (Jul 29, 2012)

*window well&water problem*

if I add dirt to the low area, then it becomes higher than my patio and will run back faster to the window well thus filling them up. Thats why I asked for feedback about the french well and does the cost of $2700.50 sound reasonable?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is a french drain legal where you are?


----------



## matooz (Jul 29, 2012)

*french drains and window well waterproblems*

yes french drains are legal but I'm looking for a long term solution and if this is it thats fine. I just don't want to spend $2750.00 and continue to have problems. I can't dig out around the window wells as concrete was laid around them when we put the patio in.


----------

